# The Completionist's Guide to Brawl



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*A Total Completion Guide to SSB Brawl*
_by Me_​

100% SSE
700 stickers
544 trophies
258 songs
128 challenges
41 events
14 hidden characters
12 hidden stages
12 masterpieces (trophy)
6 hidden assist trophies
5 golden hammers (preferably unused, lol)
3 stage builder part sets


*Spoiler*: _Hidden Characters_ 




*ALL CHARACTERS CAN BE UNLOCKED IN SUBSPACE EMISSARY*

They will join throughout the game, Sonic being at the very end. After that, three special doors will open throughout the game world for you to go unlock Wolf (Ruins), Jigglypuff (Swamp), and Toon Link (Forest). 


*Ness*: 5 Brawl Matches OR Reflect ten projectiles

*Marth*: 10 Brawl Matches OR Complete Classic on any difficulty

*Luigi*: 22 Brawl Matches OR Complete Classic without continuing

*Falco*: 50 Brawl Matches OR Complete 100-man brawl

*Captain Falcon*: 70 Brawl Matches OR Beat Classic in < 12 minutes

*Lucario*: 100 Brawl Matches OR Complete all 5 Target Tests with a character

*Snake*: 130 Brawl Matches OR Play 15 matches on Shadow Moses Island

*R.O.B.*: 160 Brawl Matches OR Get 250 different Trophies

*Ganondorf*: 200 Brawl Matches OR Clear Classic on Hard with Link or Zelda

*Mr. Game & Watch*: 250 Brawl Matches OR Clear Target Tests on any level with 30+ characters

*Sonic*: 300 Brawl Matches OR Beat Classic Mode with 10 characters OR Play Vs. Mode for 10 hours

*Jigglypuff*: 350 Brawl Matches OR complete SSE and Events 1-20

*Toon Link*: 400 Brawl Matches OR complete SSE then complete Classic mode

*Wolf*: 450 Brawl Matches OR Complete SSE then complete Boss Battles w/ Fox or Falco

_Finding Jigglypuff, Toon Link, and Wolf in Subspace Emissary:_


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Challenges & Golden Hammers*


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Trophies*


*Spoiler*: _Trophies_ 



[YOUTUBE]3PMZwlqiaSs[/YOUTUBE]

*Super Smash Bros.*

 Smash Ball
 Assist Trophy
 CDs
 Rolling Crates
 Blast Box
 Sandbag
 Food
 Timer
 Beam Sword
 Home-Run Bat
 Fan
 Cracker Launcher
 Ray Gun
 Motion-Sensor Bomb
 Gooey Bomb
 Smoke Ball
 Bumper
 Team Healer
 Crates
 Barrels
 Capsule
 Party Ball
 Smash Coins
 Stickers
 Red Alloy
 Blue Alloy
 Yellow Alloy
 Green Alloy

*Subspace Emissary*

 Tabuu
 Winged Tabuu Trophy
 Duon
 Galleom
 Galleom Tank
 Primid
 Sword Primid
 Boom Primid
 Scope Primid
 Metal Primid
 Fire Primid
 Big Primid
 Mizzo
 Glire
 Glice
 Glunder
 Roader
 Armank
 Bytan
 Jyk
 Cymul
 Auroros
 Buckot
 Feyesh
 Armight
 Bombed
 Poppant
 Towtow
 Greap
 Bucculus
 Floow
 Puppit
 Shellpod
 Shellpod (No Armor)
 Nagagog
 Gamyga
 Mites
 Autolance
 Ticken
 Spaak
 Roturret
 Shaydas
 Borboras
 R.O.B. Sentry
 R.O.B. Launcher
 R.O.B. Blaster
 Master Hand
 Crazy Hand
 Cargo
 Shadow Bugs
 Ancient Minister
 Subspace Bomb
 Subspace Battleship
 Dark Cannon
 Trophy Stand
 Stock Ball
 Key

*Mario*

 Mario
 Mario Finale
 Peach
 Peach Blossom
 Luigi
 Negative Zone
 Bowser
 Giga Bowser
 Striker Mario
 Striker Daisy
 Paper Mario
 Paper Luigi
 Paper Bowser
 Paper Peach
 Wedding Bowser
 Wedding Peach
 Daisy
 Petey Piranha
 Goomba
 Giant Goomba
 Koopa Troopa (Green)
 Koopa Troopa (Red)
 Koopa Paratroopa (Green)
 Koopa Paratroopa (Red)
 Bullet Bill
 Piranha Plant
 Buzzy Beetle
 Lakitu & Spinies
 Hammer Bro
 Shy Guy
 Boo
 Cheep Cheep
 Blooper
 Toad
 Toadette
 Toadsworth
 Goombella
 Fracktail
 Wiggler
 Dry Bones
 Chain Chomp
 Perry
 Bowser Jr.
 Birdo
 Kritter (Goalie)
 Ballyhoo & Big Top
 F.L.U.D.D
 Luigi's Mansion
 Poltergust 3000
 Ghosts
 Super Mushroom
 Poison Mushroom
 Starman
 Metal Box
 Lightning
 Golden Hammer
 Fire Flower
 Bob-omb
 Freezie
 Hothead
 Green Shell
 Banana Peel
 Soccer Ball
 Waluigi
 Shellcreepers
 Sidesteppers

*Donkey Kong*

 Donkey Kong
 Konga Beat
 Diddy Kong
 Rocketbarrel Barrage
 Hammer
 Spring
 Dixie Kong
 Funky Kong
 Candy Kong
 Lanky Kong
 Wrinkly Kong
 Rambi
 Enguarde
 Kritter
 Tiny Kong
 Cranky Kong
 Squitter
 Expresso
 King K. Rool
 Kass
 Kip
 Kalypso
 Kludge
 Helibird
 Turret Tusk
 Xananab
 Peanut Popgun
 Rocketbarrel Pack

*The Legend of Zelda*

 Link
 Triforce Slash (Link)
 Zelda
 Light Arrow (Zelda)
 Sheik
 Light Arrow (Sheik)
 Ganondorf
 Beast Ganon
 Toon Link
 Triforce Slash (Toon Link)
 Heart Container
 Bunny Hood
 Deku Nut
 Tingle
 Wolf Link
 Robed Zelda (With Hood)
 Midna
 Ilia
 Malo
 Zant
 King Bulblin
 Agitha
 Darknut
 Bulblin
 Ooccoo & Son
 Shadow Beast
 Yeta
 Ashei
 Darbus
 Ralis
 Goron
 Zora
 Sages
 Outset Link
 Zelda (Wind Waker)
 Ganondorf (Wind Waker)
 Medli
 Aryll
 Tetra
 Halmaroc King
 Salvatore
 Link's Grandma
 Valoo
 Pigs
 Great Fairy
 King of Red Lions
 Pirate Ship

*Metroid*

 Samus
 Zero Laser
 Zero Suit Samus
 Power Suit Samus
 Screw Attack
 Metroid
 Ridley
 Meta Ridley
 Samus (Fusion Suit)
 Samus (Power Suit)
 Samus (Varia Suit)
 Samus (Gravity Suit)
 Samus (Dark Suit)
 Dark Samus
 Kanden
 Spire
 Weavel
 Noxus
 Trace
 Sylux
 Luminoth
 Sheegoth
 Space Pirate
 Parasite Queen
 Metroid Prime (Core)
 Metroid Prime (Exo)
 Gunship

*Yoshi*

 Yoshi
 Super Dragon
 Baby Mario
 Baby Peach

*Kirby*

 Kirby
 Cook Kirby
 Meta Knight
 Galaxia Darkness
 King Dedede
 Waddle Dee Army
 Maximum Tomato
 Dragoon
 Hydra
 Warpstar
 Superspicy Curry
 Star Rod
 Knuckle Joe
 Needle Kirby
 Sword Kirby
 Sleep Kirby
 Wing Kirby
 Fighter Kirby
 Fire Kirby
 Ice Kirby
 Plasma Kirby
 Tornado Kirby
 Beam Kirby
 Waddle Dee
 Walddle Doo
 Gordo
 Blade Knight
 Bonkers
 Bronto Burt
 Dyna Blade
 Cappy
 Golem
 Kracko
 Scarfies
 Sir Kibble
 Walky
 Wheelie
 Bomber
 Bugzzy
 Combo Cannon
 Halberd
 Apples

*Star Fox*

 Fox
 Landmaster (Fox)
 Falco
 Landmaster (Falco)
 Wolf
 Landmaster (Wolf)
 Fox (Assault)
 Falco (Assault)
 Falco (Command)
 Peppy Hare
 Andross
 Slippy Toad
 Krystal
 Tricky
 General Pepper
 ROB 64
 Panther Caroso
 Leon Powalski
 Arwing
 Great Fox
 Great Fox (Assault)
 Smart Bomb

*Pokemon*

 Pikachu
 Volt Tackle
 Pokemon Trainer
 Triple Finish
 Squirtle
 Ivysaur
 Charizard
 Lucario
 Aura Storm
 Jigglypuff
 Puff Up
 Pokeball
 Piplup
 Munchlax
 Bonsly
 Weavile
 Manaphy
 Torchic
 Gulpin
 Metagross
 Gardevoir
 Latias & Latios
 Groudon
 Kyogre
 Rayquaza
 Deoxys
 Jirachi
 Meowth
 Electrode
 Goldeen
 Staryu
 Snorlax
 Chikorita
 Togepi
 Bellossom
 Wobbuffet
 Moltres
 Entei
 Suicune
 Ho-Oh
 Lugia
 Celebi
 Turtwig
 Chimchar
 Bulbasaur
 Charmander
 Cyndaquil
 Totodile
 Mudkip
 Starly
 Buneary
 Riolu
 Gyarados
 Pichu
 Blaziken
 Dugtrio
 Cubone
 Hoppip
 Skarmory
 Snorunt
 Snover
 Magnezone
 Electivire
 Uxie
 Mesprit
 Azelf
 Dialga
 Palkia
 Darkrai
 Mew
 Mewtwo
 Cresselia
 Drifloon
 Plusle & Minun
 Glaceon & Leafeon
 Treecko

*F-Zero*

 Captain Falcon
 Blue Falcon
 Samurai Goroh
 Dr. Stewart
 Pico
 Jody Summer
 Mr. EAD
 The Skull
 Blood Falcon
 Black Shadow
 Zoda
 Falcon Flyer

*Mother*

 Lucas
 Ness
 PK Starstorm (Ness)
 PK Starstorm (Lucas)
 Mr. Saturn
 Franklin Badge
 Jeff
 Porky
 Porky Statue

*Ice Climber*

 Ice Climbers
 Iceberg
 Vegetable

*Fire Emblem*

 Ike
 Great Aether
 Marth
 Critical Hit
 Lyn
 Ashnard
 Elincia
 The Black Knight
 Sothe

*Kid Icarus*

 Pit
 Palutena's Army
 Palutena
 Palutena's Bow

*Wario*

 Wario
 Wario-Man
 Kat & Ana
 Wario Bike

*Pikmin*

 Pikmin & Olimar
 End of Day
 Red Pikmin
 Blue Pikmin
 Yellow Pikmin
 White Pikmin
 Purple Pikmin
 Louie
 The President
 Hocotate Ship
 Onions
 Creeping Chrysanthemum
 Red Bulborb
 Empress Bulblax
 Careening Dirigibug
 Fiery Blowhog
 Burrowing Snagret
 Iridescent Flint Beetle
 Wollywog
 Swooping Snitchbug
 Pellets

*Animal Crossing*

 Animal Crossing Boy
 Sable & Mabel
 Tom Nook
 Tortimer
 Blathers & Celeste
 Pelly & Phyllis
 Pascal
 Brewster
 Dr. Shrunk
 Katrina
 Blanca
 Copper & Booker
 Joan
 Saharah
 Crazy Redd
 Tommy & Timmy Nook
 Katie & Kaitlin
 Wendell
 Pitifall
 Gulliver
 Mr. Resetti
 K.K. Slider
 Kapp'n
 Mr. Resetti (Feet)

*Game & Watch*

 Mr. Game & Watch
 Octopus

*Other*

 R.O.B.
 Diffusion Beam
 Lip's Stick
 Super Scope
 Unira
 Nintendog
 Excitebike
 Devil
 Dr. Wright
 Stafy
 Little Mac
 Infantry & Tanks
 Helirin
 Barbara
 Ray MK III
 Isaac
 Saki
 Jill
 Stapy
 Action Helirins
 Mokka
 Pyrite
 Putty
 Warrior Mech Gauss
 HM Mecha Rosa
 Musketeer Daltania
 Custom Robos
 Jameson & A.I.R.S
 Chibi-Robo
 Telly Vision
 Boulder
 Ashley Robbins
 Ouendan
 Elite Beat Agents

*Metal Gear*

 Solid Snake
 Grenade Launcher
 Gray Fox
 Iroquois Pliskin
 Naked Snake
 Shagohod
 Metal Gear RAY
 Metal Gear REX
 Gekko
 Cypher
 Cardboard Box

*Sonic*

 Sonic the Hedgehog
 Super Sonic
 Shadow
 Tails
 Dr. Eggman
 Knuckles
 Amy
 Blaze
 Chao
 Cream
 Jet
 Silver


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Music*


*Spoiler*: _Songs/CDs_ 




258 Songs Total

I think I got 'em all, lemme know if there's any missing or any errors...

*Super Smash Bros. Brawl*

Super Smash Bros. Brawl Main Theme
Menu 1
Menu 2
Battlefield
Battlefield Ver. 2
Final Destination
Online Practice Stage
Results Display Screen
Tournament Registration
Tournament Grid
Tournament Match End
Classic: Results Screen
All-Star Rest Arena
Home-Run Contest
Boss Battle
Trophy Gallery 
Sticker Album / Album / Chronicle
Coin Launcher
Stage Builder
Target Smash!!
Adventure Map 	
Step: The Plain
Step: The Cave
Step: Subspace
Step: Subspace Ver. 2
Step: Subspace Ver. 3
Boss Battle Song 1
Boss Battle Song 2
Save Point
Credits

*Super Smash Bros.*

Menu (Melee)
Credits (Super Smash Bros.)
Opening (Melee)
Princess Peach's Castle (Melee)
Rainbow Cruise (Melee)
Kong Jungle (Melee)
Jungle Japes (Melee)
Temple (Melee)
Brinstar (Melee)
Brinstar Depths (Melee)
Yoshi's Island (Melee)
Fountain of Dreams (Melee)
Green Greens (Melee)
Corneria (Melee)
Venom (Melee)
Pokémon Stadium (Melee)
Poké Floats (Melee)
Mute City (Melee)
Big Blue (Melee)
Mother (Melee)
Icicle Mountain (Melee)
Flat Zone (Melee)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (Melee)
Battle Theme (Melee)
Fire Emblem (Melee)
Mach Rider (Melee)
Mother 2 (Melee)
Dr. Mario (Melee)
Battlefield (Melee)
Menu (Melee)
Multi-Man Melee 1 (Melee)
Final Destination (Melee)
Giga Bowser (Melee)

*Super Mario Bros.*

 Delfino Plaza (Super Mario Sunshine)
 Title/Ending (Super Mario World)
 Main Theme (New Super Mario Bros.)
 Ricco Harbor (Super Mario Sunshine)
 Main Theme (Super Mario 64)
 Ground Theme (Super Mario Bros.)
 Ground Theme 2 (Super Mario Bros.)
 Gritzy Desert (Super Mario Bros.)
 Underground Theme (Super Mario Bros.)
 Underwater Theme (Super Mario Bros.)
 Underground Theme (Super Mario Land)
 Luigi's Mansion Theme (Luigi Mansion)
 Castle / Boss Fortress (Super Mario Bros. 3)
 Airship Theme (Super Mario Bros. 3)

*Mario Kart*

 Mario Circuit (Super Mario Kart)
 Luigi Circuit (Mario Kart 64)
 Waluigi Pinball (Mario Kart DS)
 Rainbow Road (Mario Kart Double Dash!!)

*Donkey Kong*

 Donkey Kong (Donkey Kong)
 Opening (Donkey Kong)
 25m BGM (Donkey Kong)
 Jungle Level Ver.2 (Donkey Kong Country)
 Jungle Level (Donkey Kong Country)
 King K.Rool / Ship Deck 2 (Donkey Kong Country)
 Bramble Blast (Donkey Kong Country 2)
 Battle for Storm Hill (Donkey Kong Jungle Beat)
 DK Jungle 1 Theme (Donkey Kong Barrel Blast)
 The Map Page / Bonus Level

*The Legend of Zelda*

 Main Theme Remix (Legend Of Zelda)
 Classic Main Theme (Legend Of Zelda)
 Dark World (Link To The Past)
 Dark Woods (Link To The Past)
 Hyrule Field (Ocarina Of Time)
 Ocarina Medley (SSBB Original)
 Great Temple (Adventure Of Link)
 Village Of Blue Maiden (Four Swords)
 Hyrule Field (Twilight Princess)
 Midna's Desperation (Twilight Princess)
 The Great Sea (Wind Waker)
 Dragon Roost Island (Wind Waker)
 Molgera Battle (Wind Waker)
 Song of Storms (Ocarina of Time)

*Metroid*

 Ridley Battle (Super Metroid)
 Meta Ridley Battle (Metroid Prime)
 Theme Of Samus Aran (SSBB Original)

*Yoshi's Island*

 Obstacle (Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island)
 Ending (Yoshi's Island)
 Yoshi's Island (Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island)
 Flower Field (Yoshi Touch & Go)
 Wildlands (Yoshi's Island DS)

*Kirby*

 Meta Knight's Revenge (Kirby Super Star)
 King Dedede's Theme (Kirby's Adventure)

*Star Fox*

 Corneria (Star Fox)
 StarFox 64 Medley (StarFox 64)
 StarWolf Theme (StarFox 64)
 Star Fox Medley (Star Fox)
 Area 6 (StarFox 64)
 Fox's Song (StarFox 64)
 Fox's Song Techno Remix (StarFox 64)
 Space Armada (SSBB Original)
 Space Battle - Fortuna Theme (StarFox Assault)
 StarWolf Assault (StarFox Assault)
 Blizzard - Fichina Theme (StarFox Assault)

*Pokémon*

 Wild Pokemon Battle (Pokemon Diamond/Pearl)
 Wild Pokemon Battle (Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald)
 Victory Road (Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald)
 Route 209 (Pokemon Diamond/Pearl)
 Main Theme (Pokemon Red/Blue)
 Route 1 (Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow/Green/FireRed/LeafGreen)

*F-Zero*

 Mute City (F-Zero)
 Fire Field
 White Land (F-Zero)
 Car Select (F-Zero X)
 Devil's Call in Your Heart (F-Zero X)
 Climb Up! And Get The Last Chance! (F-Zero X)
 Brain Cleaner (F-Zero GX)
 Shotgun Kiss (F-Zero GX)
 Planet Colors (F-Zero GX)

*Earthbound*

 Porky's Theme (Mother 3)

*Kid Icarus*

 Underworld (Kid Icarus)
 Skyworld (Kid Icarus)
 Kid Icarus Original Medley (Kid Icarus)
 Main Theme (Kid Icarus)

*WarioWare, Inc.*

 WarioWare, Inc. Theme (from WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$!)
 Ashley's Theme (English) (WarioWare: Touched!)
 Ashley's Theme (Japanese) (WarioWare: Touched!)
 Mona Pizza's Theme (WarioWare: Twisted!)
 Go Go Mike! (Japanese)
 Go Go Mike! (English)

*Pikmin*

 Ai no Uta
 Forest of Hope
 Environment
 Main Theme
 Tane no Uta
 Title Theme
 World Map (Pikmin 2)

*Animal Crossing*

 Go K.K. Rider!
 K.K. Condor
 AK.K. Medley
 The Roost (Animal Crossing: Wild World)
 Rockin' K.K
 Title Theme (Animal Crossing: Wild World)
 Tom Nooks Store  (Animal Crossing: Wild World)

*Nintendo*

 Tetris: Type A (Tetris)
 Tetris: Type B (Tetris)
 Mario Tennis / Mario Golf
 Excite Truck
 Title (Famicom Grand Prix II: 3D Hot Rally)
 Battle Scene / Final Boss (Golden Sun: The Lost Age)
 Marionation Gear (Chosoju Mecha MG)
 Tunnel Scene (X)
 Golden Forest (1080° Snowboarding)
 Balloon Trip (Balloon Fight) 
 Shin Onigashima 
 Clu Clu Land 
 Flat Zone 2 (Game & Watch Gallery)
 Chill (Dr. Mario)
 Title (Big Brain Academy)
 Gyromite
 Famicom Medley	
 Power-Up Music (Wrecking Crew)
 Douchuumen (Nazo no Murasamejo)
 PictoChat
 Mii Channel
 Wii Shop Channel 
 Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day
 Opening Theme (Wii Sports) 
 Charge! (Wii Play)
 Shaberu! DS Cooking Navi
 Lip's Theme (Panel de Pon)

*Metal Gear*

 Encounter (Brawl Remix) (Metal Gear Solid)
 Theme of Tara (Brawl Remix) (Metal Gear)
 Yell "Dead Cell" (Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty)
 Snake Eater (Instrumental) (Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater)
 Theme of Love (Brawl Remix) (Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots)
 Cavern (Metal Gear Solid)
 Battle In The Base (Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater)
 Theme Of Solid Snake Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake)
 Calling to the Night (Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops)

*Sonic The Hedgehog*

 Green Hill Zone (Sonic The Hedgehog)
 Emerald Hill Zone (Sonic The Hedgehog)
 Scrap Brain Zone (Sonic The Hedgehog)
 Live And Learn (Sonic Adventure 2)
 Seven Rings In Hand (Sonic And The Secret Rings)
 Angel Island Zone (Sonic The Hedgehog 3)
 His World (Sonic The Hedgehog (2007))
 Sonic Boom (Sonic CD)
 Open Your Heart (Sonic Adventure)
 Sonic Heroes (Sonic Heroes)


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Stickers*


*Spoiler*: _Stickers #-F_ 




% refers to relative odds of getting that sticker, aka rarity
* means only certain characters can use it

49 18-Volt (WarioWare: Touched!) [Arm] +4
26 1-Up Mushroom (New SMB) [Leg] +4 *
39 9-Volt (WarioWare: MPG) [Electric] +8
56 9-Volt (WarioWare: Touched!) [Head] +5
07 Acro (Kirby 64) [Magic] +15 *
59 Aijou Boom no Ya (Sennen Kazoku) [Arm] +8
37 Akari Hayami (1080? Avalanche) [Freezing] +14
10 Akari Hayami (Wave Race BS) [Water] +8 *
10 Akuma (Sennen Kazoku) [Flame] +19
40 Amy Rose (Sonic CD) [Leg] +14 *
36 Ana (Mother) [Body], [Spin] +7
04 Ana (WarioWare: Touched!) [Slash] +4
76 Andrew (Star Fox: Assault) +7 *
80 Andy (Advance Wars) [Specials: Indirect] +6
57 Annie (Custom Robo V2) +10
09 Arwing (Star Fox 64) [Leg] +6 *
46 Aryll (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Electric] +8
54 Ashley (Trace Memory) [Throwing] +16
23 Ashley (WarioWare: Touched!) [Magic] +22 *
19 Ashley Viewing DTS (Trace Memory) [Specials: Direct] +17 *
24 Ashnard (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance) [Slash] +34 *
27 Baby Mario (Yoshi's Island) [Flame] +5
20 Balloon Fight Enemy [Specials: Indirect] +4 *
51 Balloon Fighter [Weapon] +4 *
26 Ballyhoo & Big Top (Mario Party 8) [Head] +10
46 Banana (Mario Kart DS) [Flame] +4
63 Banana Bunch (DK: Barrel Blast) [Specials: Direct] +6
63 Banana Coin (DK64) [Leg] +4
07 Barkle (Tingle's Rupeeland) [Tail] +32 *
83 Barrel Train (Mario Kart: DD!!) [Leg] +19
20 Bellossom (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +8 *
29 Big Boss (MGS: The Twin Snakes) +30
76 Big Switch (Kirby & The Amazing Mirror) +18
47 Big The Cat (Sonic Adventure Director's Cut) [Battering] +14
14 Black Shadow (F-Zero GX) [Flame] +37 *
14 Blargg (Yoshi's Story) [Specials: Direct] +13
43 Blathers (Animal Crossing: WW) [Tail] +7 *
43 Blaze The Cat (Sonic Rush) +7
66 Blipper (Kirby: Squeak Squad) +20
06 Blood Falcon (F-Zero GX) [Head] +18
43 Blue Falcon (F-Zero GX) [Specials: Direct] +3
20 Blue Pellet (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +6 *
40 Blue Pikmin (Pikmin) [Pikmin] +16 *
30 Blue Virus (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Electric] +5
91 Bone Dragon (Yoshi's Story) [Bite] +13 *
14 Boney (Mother 3) [PK] +16 *
74 Bonkers (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Weapon] +16 *
56 Bonsly (Pok?mon series) [Leg] +3
-- Boo (Mario Tennis) [Throwing] +14
50 Booker (Animal Crossing: WW) +5
19 Boomerang (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Weapon] +4 *
49 Boulder (Excite Truck) [Body], [Spin] +32
53 Boundish (Digiluxe) [Flame] +7
59 Bow (Paper Mario) [Magic] +8 *
49 Bowser (DDR: Mario Mix) [Throwing] +20 *
33 Bowser (Mario Kart 64) [Weapon] +13 *
57 Bowser (Mario Power Tennis) [Darkness] +21 *
69 Bowser (Super Paper Mario) [Arm] +23 *
43 Bowser Coin (Mario Party 6) [Arm] +8
46 Bowser Jr. (Mario Superstar Baseball) +25
59 Bowser Jr. (Super Mario Sunshine) [Tail] +25 *
64 Box Boxer (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Aura] +26 *
53 Boxy (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Bite] +24 *
16 Boy (Animal Crossing: WW) [Arm] +11
43 Boy (Magical Starsign) [Flame] +7
54 Boy (Magical Vacation) [Throwing] +22
34 Brewster (Animal Crossing: WW) [Throwing] +13
24 Brier (Yoshi Touch & Go) +7
40 Brighton (Mario Party 6) +8
17 Bronto Burt (Kirby 64) [Body], [Spin] +4
60 Bubble Baby Mario (Yoshi's Island) [Bite] +6 *
04 Bulborb (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +34 *
53 Bullet Bill (New Super Mario Bros.) +12
47 Bullet Blaster (Mario Kart: DD!!) +50
39 Bullfrog (Star Fox Command)
40 Burt the Bashful (Yoshi's Island) [Bite] +6 *
31 Cackletta (Mario & Luigi: SS) +84
10 Candy (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Specials: Direct] +4 *
11 Capsule (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Flame] +5
49 Capt. Falcon (F-Zero GX) [Arm], [Leg] +8 *
30 Capt. Falcon (F-Zero GX) [Specials: Direct] +19 *
26 Capt. Falcon (F-Zero) [Slash] +23 *
31 Captain (Trace Memory) [Weapon] +4
09 Car Yoshi (Yoshi's Island) [Tail] +7 *
77 Celebi (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +14 *
50 Celeste (Animal Crossing: WW) [Head] +6
67 Cell Phone (Kirby & The Amazing Mirror) [Slash] +4 *
77 Chain Chomp (Mario Party 8) [Bite] +23 *
47 Chao (Sonic Adventure Director's Cut) +49
20 Chaos (Sonic Adventure Director's Cut) +4
51 Charizard (Pok?mon series) [Arm], [Leg] +10 *
33 Charmy Bee (Knuckles' Chaotix) [Slash] +7
29 Cheep Cheep (New Super Mario Bros.) +9
29 Chef (Game & Watch) [Specials: Indirect] +25 *
37 Chef (Shaberu! DS Cooking Navi) +3
57 Chef Kawasaki (Kirby Super Star) +20
66 Chibi-Robo (Chibi-Robo) [Weapon] +3
66 Chibi-Robo (Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol) [Electric] +19
40 Chihuahua (Nintendogs) [Tail] +12 *
30 Chikorita (Pok?mon series) [Aura] +13 *
09 Chonmagyo (Densetsu no Stafy 2) [Weapon] +5
37 Chozo Statue (Metroid II) [Aura] +25 *
60 Chromatron (Digiluxe) [Electric] +7
50 Chunky Kong (DK64) [Throwing] +31 *
19 Classic Sonic (Sonic The Hedgehog JP Ver.) [Arm] +21 *
07 Classic Sonic (Sonic The Hedgehog US Ver.) [Throwing] +20 *
93 Claus (Mother 3) [PK] +13 *
39 Coin (New Super Mario Bros.) [Specials: Indirect] +4 *
30 Colin (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Specials: Direct] +4 *
09 Colonel (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Energy] +8
54 Commander Kahn (Elite Beat Agents) [Arm] +18
40 Cook Kirby (Kirby Super Star) +140
41 Copper (Animal Crossing: WW) [Body], [Spin] +12
17 Cornimer (Animal Crossing: WW) +21
26 Count Bleck (Super Paper Mario) [Flame] +5
59 Cranky Kong (Donkey Konga 3 JP) [Specials: Indirect] +7
73 Crazee Dayzee (Yoshi's Island DS) [Grass] +7 *
43 Crazy Redd (Animal Crossing: WW) [PK] +16 *
49 Cream The Rabbit & Cheese (Sonic Advance 2) [Electric] +9
10 Crimson Candypop Bud (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +12 *
67 Cupid Kirby (Kirby & The Amazing Mirror)
47 Cupit (Sennen Kazoku) [Electric] +5
81 Daisy (Super Mario Strikers) [Leg] +5
40 Daphnes Nohansen Hyrule (Zelda: WW) [Electric] +31 *
43 Dark Samus (Metroid Prime 2) [Battering] +11 *
61 Dark Suit Samus (Metroid Prime 2) [Throwing] +16
27 Darknut (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Slash] +13 *
40 Daroach (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Electric] +24
13 Dash (Star Fox Command) [Arm], [Leg] +3
20 Deke (Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade) [Slash] +9 *
54 Deku Baba (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Arm], [Leg] +4
41 Deku Link (Zelda: Majora's Mask) [Electric] +5
51 Deku Nut (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Specials: Indirect] +4
70 Deoxys (Pok?mon series) [Slash] +10 *
63 Derek (Elite Beat Agents) [Head] +13
10 Devil Car (Mother) [PK] +14 *
11 Dice Block (Mario Party 8) [Arm] +8 *
07 Diddy Kong (DK64) +20 *
90 Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong Country) [Tail] +28 *
11 Diddy Kong (Mario Hoops 3-on-3) [Leg] +28 *
24 Diddy Kong (Mario Superstar Baseball) [Leg] +12 *
50 Digidrive (Digiluxe) [Flame] +6
34 Dixie Kong (Donkey Konga 2) +39 *
51 DK (Mario Superstar Baseball) [Head] +27 *
11 DK Barrel (Donkey Kong Country) +53 *
50 DK with Barrel (Mario vs. DK 2: MotM) [Specials: Direct] +15
17 Don Bongo (Yoshi's Story) [Explosive] +25
34 Donbe (Shin Onigashima) [Slash] +26 *
19 Donkey Kong (DK Jungle Beat) [Arm] +22 *
40 Donkey Kong (Donkey Kong Country) [Electric] +10 *
10 Donkey Kong (Mario Kart DS) [Flame] +41 *
50 Donkey Kong Jr. (Mario Tennis) [Arm] +14 *
73 Dr. Crygor (WarioWare: Touched!) [Arm], [Leg] +2
50 Dr. Eggman (Sonic The Hedgehog) +39 *
73 Dr. Lobe (Big Brain Academy) [Arm], [Leg] +10
50 Dr. Lobe (Big Brain Academy: WD) +11
43 Dr. Mario (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Head] +18 *
16 Dr. Shrunk (Animal Crossing: WW)
47 Dr. Stewart (F-Zero GX) [Electric] +6
37 Dribble (WarioWare: MPG) [Battering] +6
36 Dry Bones (Mario Party 7) [Aura] +17 *
40 Duck (Duck Hunt) +20 *
69 Dunning Smith (Hotel Dusk: Room 215) [Leg] +6
10 Duster (Mother 3) [Leg] +4 *
63 Dyna Blade (Kirby Super Star) +46 *
56 Dzuke-chan (English Training) +12
34 E-102 Gamma (Sonic Adventure Director's Cut) [Flame] +11
44 E-123 Omega (Sonic Heroes) [Flame] +17
37 Egg (Game & Watch) [Weapon] +4
60 Eggplant Wizard (Kid Icarus) [Specials: Direct] +11
37 Eight Yoshis (SMA 3: Yoshi's Island) [Arm], [Leg] +18
19 Eirika (Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones) [Slash] +16 *
93 Eldstar (Mario Party 5) +6
16 Electrode (Pok?mon series) [Explosive] +7
87 Electroplankton [Electric] +12
74 Eliwood (Fire Emblem) [Flame] +33 *
27 Emerl (Sonic Battle) [Arm] +6
37 Energy Tank (Metroid) [Energy] +12 *
87 Enguarde (Donkey Kong Country) [Body], [Spin] +15 *
84 Entei (Pok?mon series) [Flame] +20 *
07 Ephraim (Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones) [Slash] +23
46 Epona & Link (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Arm], [Leg] +9 *
53 Erazor Djinn (Sonic & the Secret Rings) [Flame] +28
60 Espio The Chameleon (Knuckles' Chaotix) [Body], [Spin] +12 *
56 Eva (MGS3: Snake Eater) [Electric] +44 *
03 Excitebike [Leg] +31
03 Ezlo (Zelda: Minish Cap) [Head] +19
84 Fairy (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Tail] +7 *
63 Falco (Star Fox 64) [Weapon] +11 *
17 Falco (Star Fox Adventures) [Specials: Indirect] +11 *
19 Falco (Star Fox Command) [Energy] +14 *
23 Falco (Star Fox: Assault) [Tail] +20 *
64 Fat Hockey Player (Ice Hockey) [Specials: Indirect] +12 *
34 Federation Trooper (Metroid Prime 2 Echoes)
20 Female Pianta (Super Mario Sunshine) [Energy] +15
07 Fierce Deity Link (Zelda: MM) [Slash] +21 *
37 Fire (Game & Watch) [Arm] +9
83 Fire Flower (New Super Mario Bros.)
41 Fire Stingray (F-Zero GX) [Slash] +7
31 Firefly (Excite Truck) [Head] +20
20 Flag Man (Game & Watch) [Specials: Indirect] +4 *
71 Flint (Mother 3) [Specials: Indirect] +4 *
60 Flower Fairy Lip (Nintendo Puzzle Collection)
33 Flower Icon (Paper Mario: TTYD) +49
44 Fly Guy (Mario Power Tennis) [Head] +5
47 Fox (Star Fox 64) [Energy] +18 *
14 Fox (Star Fox Adventures) [Arm], [Leg] +15 *
37 Fox (Star Fox Command) [Tail] +18 *
39 Fox (Star Fox) [Energy] +23
51 Fox (Star Fox: Assault) [Energy] +33 *
70 Free Ranger (Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol) [Flame] +27
49 F-Type (Wild Trax) [Throwing] +22 *
59 Funky Kong (Donkey Konga 3 JP) [Leg] +13 *


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Stickers 2*


*Spoiler*: _Stickers G-M_ 




% refers to relative odds of getting that sticker, aka rarity
* means only certain characters can use it

79 Gale Hawg (DK Jungle Beat) [Head] +13
56 Ganondorf (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Darkness] +29 *
30 Ganondorf (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Darkness] +33 *
09 Gardevoir (Pok?mon series) +9
80 General Guy (Paper Mario) +31
44 General Pepper (Star Fox: Assault) [Arm], [Leg] +5
37 Girl (Animal Crossing: WW) [Magic] +21 *
63 Girl (Magical Vacation) [Magic] +19 *
57 Gleeok (The Legend of Zelda) +20
64 Goldeen (Pok?mon series) [Leg] +4 *
76 Golden Fox (F-Zero GX) [Energy] +5
50 Gomar & Shioh (F-Zero GX) [Specials: Direct] +10 *
49 Goombella (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Throwing] +5
10 Goonie (Yoshi's Island DS) [Head] +16
27 Gordo (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Throwing] +5 *
09 Goron (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Arm] +21
63 Gracie (Animal Crossing: WW) [Throwing] +10
09 Gravity Suit Samus (Metroid: Zero Mission) [Weapon] +11 *
11 Gray Fox (MGS: The Twin Snakes) +98
29 Green Rupee (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Body], [Spin] +5
37 Greil (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance) [Throwing] +14 *
59 Groudon (Pok?mon series) [Flame] +14 *
37 Grutch (Drill Dozer) +9
17 Gulliver (Animal Crossing: WW) [Throwing] +8
30 Gulpin (Pok?mon series) [Electric] +16 *
10 Gunship (Metroid Prime 2 Echoes) [Explosive] +5
13 Guy (Fire Emblem) [Slash] +11
66 Hajime Tanaka (Ouendan 2) [Arm] +11
06 Hammer Bro (New Super Mario Bros.) [Weapon] +6
57 Hanenbow (Electroplankton) [Electric] +12
54 Happy Mask Salesman (Zelda: MM) [Leg] +9 *
39 Harriet (Animal Crossing: WW) [Throwing] +4
24 Hawke (Advance Wars: DS) [Arm], [Leg] +8
07 Hayato Saionji (Ouendan 2) +84
01 Hector (Fire Emblem) [Slash] +27
07 Helibokaan (Kururin Squash!) [Weapon] +13
13 Hero's Bow (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Slash] +8
39 Hinawa (Mother 3) [Battering] +4 *
06 Hiroshi (Trade & Battle: Card Hero) +17
51 HM Mecha Rosa (Chosoju Mecha MG) [Electric] +17
54 Hoofer (DK Jungle Beat) [Battering] +10
44 Ho-Oh (Pok?mon series) [Flame] +12
14 Hookshot (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Weapon] +4
44 Hooktail (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Flame] +36
10 Horse Call (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Magic] +9 *
43 Hot Head (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Flame] +10 *
74 HP Pot (Magical Starsign) [Specials: Indirect] +4
63 Hylian Shield (Zelda: Minish Cap) +5
69 Hylian Shield (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Slash] +10 *
51 Ike (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance) [Weapon] +23 *
36 Ike (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn) [Slash] +27 *
69 Instructor (Pilotwings) [Arm] +10
36 Iron Tiger (F-Zero GX) [Flame] +4
51 Item Box (Mario Kart: DD!!) [Freezing] +8
09 Ivysaur (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +29 *
59 J (Elite Beat Agents) [Leg] +16
27 Jake (Advance Wars: DS) [Arm] +11
33 Jeff (EarthBound) [PK] +24 *
24 Jessica (Trace Memory) [Explosive] +8
53 Jet The Hawk (Sonic Riders) [Leg] +17
24 Jewel Fairy Ruby (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Body], [Spin] +12
19 Jigglypuff (Pok?mon series) [Body], [Spin] +31 *
56 Jill & Drill Dozer (Drill Dozer) [Slash] +18
59 Jill & Drill Dozer (Drill Dozer) [Electric] +4
66 Jimmy T. (WarioWare: MPG) [Freezing] +9
69 Jirachi (Pok?mon series) [Arm], [Leg] +7 *
70 Joan (Animal Crossing: WW) [Battering] +12
64 Joshua (Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones) [Slash] +9
04 Judge (Game & Watch) [Arm] +10
71 Junior (Donkey Kong Jr.) +21
27 K.K. Slider (Animal Crossing: WW) [Slash] +28
30 Kafei & Keaton Mask (Zelda: MM) +10
57 Kai Doumeki (Ouendan 2) [Weapon] +17
49 Kalypso (DK: Barrel Blast) +26
80 Kamek (Yoshi Touch & Go) [Specials: Indirect] +5
70 Kamek (Yoshi's Island) [Magic] +11 *
44 Kamisama (Sennen Kazoku) +26
20 Kammy Koopa (Paper Mario) [Specials: Direct] +8
40 Kanden (Metroid Prime Hunters) [Slash] +15
29 Kapp'n (Animal Crossing: WW) [Leg] +8
19 Karate Kong (DK Jungle Beat) [Battering] +25
54 Kat (WarioWare: Touched!) [Slash] +4
11 Katrina (Animal Crossing: WW) [Magic] +13 *
64 King Bulblin & Lord Bulbo (Zelda: TP) [Leg] +19
13 King Dedede & Kirby (Kirby 64) [Specials: Direct] +21 *
54 King Dedede (Kirby Super Star) [Leg] +28 *
51 King Dedede (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Throwing] +30 *
56 King Dodongo (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Flame] +38
30 King K. Rool (DK64) [Throwing] +29
30 King of Red Lions & Link (Zelda: WW) [Explosive] +20
67 King Zora (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Electric] +33
57 Kirby (Kirby & The Amazing Mirror) +40
33 Kirby (Kirby 64) [Body], [Spin] +22 *
27 Kirby (Kirby Air Ride) [Arm], [Leg] +17 *
37 Kirsh (Magical Vacation) [Flame] +11
90 Klaptrap (Donkey Kong Country) [Electric] +7
39 Knuckles The Echidna (Sonic The Hedgehog 3) [Electric] +23 *
13 Koopa (Super Mario Strikers) [Body], [Spin] +10 *
33 Koopa (Paper Mario) [Arm] +10
17 Kraid (Metroid: Zero Mission) [Head] +33
61 Kritter (DK: King of Swing) +13
06 Kritter (Mario Strikers Charged) [Specials: Direct] +28
26 Krystal (Star Fox Adventures) [Electric] +28 *
07 Krystal (Star Fox Command) [Energy] +12 *
64 Krystal (Star Fox: Assault) [Tail] +17 *
61 Kumatora (Mother 3) [PK] +11 *
43 Kururin (Kururin Paradise) [Head] +4
13 Kyle Hyde (Hotel Dusk: Room 215) [Energy] +25
53 Kyogre (Pok?mon series) +42
37 Kyorosuke (Densetsu no Stafy 4) [Magic] +8 *
61 Lakitu (Mario Kart: Super Circuit) [Leg] +13 *
27 Lakitu (New Super Mario Bros.) [Aura] +6 *
60 Lanky Kong (DK64) [Throwing] +6 *
74 Lantern (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Flame] +7 *
34 Latias & Latios (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +22 *
09 Legend of Outset (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Arm] +26 *
64 Leon (Star Fox Command) [Energy] +9
69 Leon (Star Fox: Assault) [Throwing] +7
49 Lightning (Mario Kart DS) [Electric] +4
51 Lilina (Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade) [Leg] +5 *
39 Linebeck (Zelda: Phantom Hourglass) [Throwing] +20 *
49 Link & Pigs (Zelda: Wind Waker) +40
51 Link (The Legend of Zelda) [Specials: Indirect] +17
29 Link (Zelda: Link to the Past) [Electric] +31 *
37 Link (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Slash] +27 *
41 Link (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Flame] +31 *
56 Link with Goron Mask (Zelda: MM) [Slash] +17 *
44 Link's Grandma (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Arm], [Leg] +2 *
29 Lion (Game & Watch) [Specials: Direct] +13 *
-- Liquid Snake (MGS: The Twin Snakes) +6
90 Little Saucer (Mother) [Electric] +24
13 Lloyd (Mother) [PK] +6 *
36 Lon Lon Milk (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) +18 *
30 Louie (Pikmin 2) [Explosive] +10
13 Lucario (Pok?mon series) [Aura] +41 *
69 Lucas (Mother 3) [PK] +13 *
31 Ludwig von Koopa (Super Mario Bros. 3) [Explosive] +8
44 Lugia (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +18 *
51 Luigi & Baby Luigi (Mario & Luigi: PiT) +5 *
04 Luigi (Luigi's Mansion) +8
33 Luigi (Mario & Luigi: SS) +23 *
13 Luigi (Super Paper Mario) [Electric] +20
41 Luminoth (Metroid Prime 2 Echoes) [Slash] +9
47 Lyle (Animal Crossing: WW) [Weapon] +11
29 Lyn (Fire Emblem) +7
60 Mabel (Animal Crossing: WW) [Flame] +6
06 Mace Guy (Yoshi Topsy-Turvy) [Weapon] +22
67 Mach Rider [Explosive] +29
61 Mad Truck (Mother) [Battering] +23 *
50 Magkid (Slide Adventure MAGKID) [PK] +9 *
69 Makar (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Slash] +4
36 Male Pianta (Super Mario Sunshine)-94
49 Malo (Zelda: Twilight Princess) +19
31 Manaphy (Pok?mon series) [Specials: Direct] +4
29 Manhole (Game & Watch) [Arm], [Leg] +5
13 Manky Kong (Donkey Kong Country) [Arm] +10 *
69 Mario & Luigi (Mario & Luigi: SS) [Flame] +19 *
83 Mario & Yoshi (Super Mario Sunshine) [Specials: Indirect] +13 *
16 Mario (Mario Kart DS) [Leg] +22 *
06 Mario (Mario Superstar Baseball)
54 Mario (Super Paper Mario) [Electric] +20
50 Marth (Fire Emblem: Monsho no Nazo) [Weapon] +19 *
27 Master (Trade & Battle: Card Hero) +30
83 Master Belch (EarthBound) [Bite] +9 *
56 Master Miller (MGS: The Twin Snakes) [Battering] +7
51 Materu (Densetsu no Stafy 4) [Freezing] +7
33 Max (Advance Wars) [Arm] +8
31 Maxim Tomato (Kirby: Squeak Squad) +50 *
23 Medli (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Leg] +9
90 Mega Mushroom (New Super Mario Bros.) +2
10 Mega Rush Badge (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Specials: Direct] +8 *
46 Mei Ling (MGS: The Twin Snakes) [Arm], [Leg] +3
37 Meowth (Pok?mon series) [Slash] +5 *
27 Meryl Silverburgh (MGS: The Twin Snakes) [Weapon] +7 *
04 Meta Knight (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Slash] +32 *
64 Meta Knight Ball (Kirby Canvas Curse) +8 *
34 Metagross (Pok?mon series) +23 *
19 Metal Gear RAY (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Body], [Spin] +16
10 Metal Gear REX (MGS: The Twin Snakes)
53 Metal Sonic (Sonic CD) +16
50 Metroid (Metroid Pinball) [Freezing] +18
23 Metroid (Metroid: Zero Mission) [Electric] +20 *
40 Mew (Pok?mon series) [Body], [Spin] +4 *
46 Micaiah (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn) [Weapon] +21 *
40 Midna & Wolf Link (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Leg] +26 *
33 Midna (Zelda: Twilight Princess)-50
29 Midori Mushi (Slide Adventure MAGKID) [Arm] +5
26 Mila (Hotel Dusk: Room 215) [Leg] +5
34 Miles "Tails" Prower (Sonic The Hedgehog 2) +140
04 Millennium Star (Mario Party 3) [Throwing] +21
63 Mini Mario (Mario vs. DK 2: MotM) +3
23 Miniature Dachshund (Nintendogs) [Tail] +28 *
17 Misstar (Mario Party 5) [Energy] +7
57 Mist (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance) [Slash] +8 *
17 Moblin (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Slash] +15 *
46 Mokka (Magical Starsign) [Battering] +27
21 Moltres (Pok?mon series) [Flame] +20 *
07 Mona & Moped (WarioWare: MMG) [Specials: Indirect] +8
37 Mona (WarioWare: Touched!) [Slash] +4
37 Monster (FGPII: 3D Hot Rally) [Battering] +4
86 Moon Fairy Seren (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Magic] +16 *
10 Morph Ball (Metroid Pinball) [Weapon] +5 *
81 Morris (Elite Beat Agents) [Specials: Direct] +8
30 Mother Brain (Metroid: Zero Mission) +147
33 Mouser (Super Mario Bros. 2) [Arm] +20
40 Mr. EAD (F-Zero GX) [Slash] +15
03 Mr. Resetti (Animal Crossing: WW) [Body], [Spin] +33
47 Mr. Saturn (EarthBound)
57 Mr. Saturn (Mother 3) [PK] +7 *
21 Munchlax (Pok?mon series) [Aura] +13 *
49 Mushroom (New Super Mario Bros.) [Arm], [Leg] +5 *
39 Musketeer Daltania (Chosoju Mecha MG) [Slash] +21
14 Muskular (Mario Party 5) +13
66 Myrrh (Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones) [Magic] +15 *


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Stickers 3*


*Spoiler*: _Stickers N-R_ 





% refers to relative odds of getting that sticker, aka rarity
* means only certain characters can use it

06 Nabaaru (Fire Emblem: Monsho no Nazo) +22
10 Naked Snake (MGS3: Snake Eater) [Specials: Indirect] +32 *
53 Nana (Ice Climber) [Specials: Direct] +29 *
36 Nanocarp (Electroplankton) [Electric] +12
04 Naomi Hunter (MGS: The Twin Snakes) [Leg] +5 *
46 Needle Kirby (Kirby 64) [Head] +29
40 Ness (EarthBound) [PK] +33 *
44 New Age Retro Hippie (Mother) [PK] +11 *
53 Ningyou Kouchuu Viigaru (Chosoju Mecha MG) [Head] +5
50 Ninian (Fire Emblem) [Arm], [Leg] +6 *
56 Ninten (Mother) [PK] +24 *
61 Noki (Super Mario Sunshine) [Leg] +12
66 Nruff (Kirby 64) [Body], [Spin] +5 *
73 Ocarina of Time [Arm] +4
63 O'Chunks (Super Paper Mario) +35
69 Octoman (F-Zero GX) [Head] +8
63 Octopus (Game & Watch) [Leg] +22
10 Octorok (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Leg] +4 *
20 Olimar & Louie's Ship (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +40 *
19 Olimar's Daughter (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +7 *
26 Onion (Pikmin 2) +15
30 Ooccoo (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Explosive] +7
63 Orbiter (Digiluxe) [Energy] +7
56 Orbulon (WarioWare: MPG) [Freezing] +12
47 Otacon (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Slash] +9
77 Pak E. Derm (Yoshi's Story) [Tail] +9 *
60 Panel (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) +2
37 Panther (Star Fox Command) [Energy] +9
40 Panther (Star Fox: Assault) [Tail] +18 *
47 Papa (Chibi-Robo) [Arm], [Leg] +4
34 Parachute (Game & Watch) [Arm] +8
26 Paratroopa (Super Paper Mario) [Throwing] +12
60 Party Monkey (DK Jungle Beat) [Head] +6 *
09 Pascal (Animal Crossing: WW) [Arm] +10
11 Paula (EarthBound) [PK] +10 *
11 Pauline & Donkey Kong (Donkey Kong) [Arm] +18 *
17 Peach & Daisy (Mario Party 7) [Leg] +27 *
13 Peach (Mario Strikers Charged) [Flame] +41
13 Peach (Mario Superstar Baseball) [Slash] +5 *
71 Peach (Super Mario Bros. 2) +29 *
89 Peach (Super Princess Peach) [Weapon] +23 *
76 Pelly (Animal Crossing: WW) +14
61 Penny (WarioWare: Smooth Moves) [Arm], [Leg] +4
39 Peppy (Star Fox 64) [Weapon] +7
99 Peppy (Star Fox: Assault) [Arm], [Leg] +5
03 Perara (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Slash] +13
50 Perry (Super Princess Peach) [Specials: Direct] +6
44 Pete (Animal Crossing: WW) [Arm], [Leg] +2
11 Petey Piranha (Mario Golf: TT) [Darkness] +47 *
53 Petey Piranha (Mario Strikers Charged) [Bite] +32 *
46 Phantom Ganon (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Darkness] +40 *
-- Phyllis (Animal Crossing: WW) +26
06 Piece of Heart (Zelda: Twilight Princess) +50 *
20 Pigma (Star Fox: Assault) [Arm] +7 *
11 Pigmask (Mother 3) [PK] +7 *
07 Pikachu (Pok?mon series) [Electric] +33 *
30 Pinkle (Tingle's Rupeeland) [Magic] +15 *
77 Piplup (Pok?mon series) [Water] +26 *
50 Pit (Kid Icarus) [Weapon] +26 *
56 Pit (Kid Icarus: OM&M) +16 *
86 Plum (Mario Golf) [Weapon] +5
30 Pok?mon Trainer (Pok?mon series) [Arm], [Leg] +13 *
49 Poo (EarthBound) [PK] +9 *
24 Porky (EarthBound) [PK] +15 *
09 Postman (Zelda: Majora's Mask) [Specials: Direct] +3
39 Postman (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Leg] +11
27 Power Jump Badge (Paper Mario) [Leg] +5
09 Prince Peasley (Mario & Luigi: SS) [Specials: Direct] +13
89 Propeller Shy Guy (Yoshi's Story) [Explosive] +14
40 Purple Pikmin (Pikmin 2) +35
16 Putty (Magical Starsign) +3
33 R.O.B. (Mario Kart DS US) [Specials: Indirect] +15 *
04 Raccoon Mario (Super Mario Bros. 3) +112
31 Rachel (Advance Wars: DS) [Aura] +11 *
60 Rad (Excite Truck) [Specials: Indirect] +15
27 Raiden (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Specials: Direct] +14
49 Rakensen (Custom Robo: BR) [Energy] +7
49 Rambi (Donkey Kong Country) [Arm] +13
10 Raphael the Raven (Yoshi's Island) +6
60 Rawk Hawk (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Arm] +5 *
43 Ray (Custom Robo) [Specials: Direct] +6
50 Ray 01 (Custom Robo: BR)
40 Ray MKIII (Custom Robo Arena) [Weapon] +18
16 Rayquaza (Pok?mon series) [Aura] +24 *
40 Reaper & Reapette (Kid Icarus) [Flame] +12 *
41 Reclining Red Pikmin (Pikmin 2) [Flame] +6
53 Red Fire (Mario Kart: DD!!) [Flame] +26 *
79 Red Gazelle (F-Zero GX) [Leg] +5
31 Red Pellet Flower (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +5 *
13 Red Pikmin (Pikmin) [Pikmin] +11 *
44 Red Virus (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Flame] +20
40 ReDead (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Weapon] +5
07 Revolver Ocelot (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Darkness] +17 *
40 Ricky Winterborn (1080? Avalanche) [Specials: Indirect] +12
47 Ridley (Metroid) [Darkness] +30 *
10 Ridley (Metroid: Zero Mission) [Arm] +25
33 ROB (Star Fox Adventures) [Electric] +15 *
36 ROB 64 (Star Fox: Assault) [Freezing] +8
30 Rob Haywood (Wave Race BS) [Freezing] +7
37 Robo Cube (Custom Robo: BR) [Body], [Spin] +5
21 Robot & Blocks (Stack-Up) [Specials: Indirect] +27 *
53 Robot & Blocks (Mario Kart DS JP) [Energy] +32 *
43 Rosie (Animal Crossing: WW) [Leg] +8
10 Rotohex (Digiluxe) +9
53 Rouge The Bat (Sonic Adventure 2: Battle) [Tail] +10 *
10 Rover (Animal Crossing: WW) [Slash] +10
26 Roy (Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade) [Slash] +24
-- Running Chibi-Robo (Chibi-Robo) [Weapon] +3
29 Running Zero Suit Samus (Metroid: ZM) [Weapon] +25 *
09 Rusl (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Explosive] +11
07 Rutoga (Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade) [Slash] +12 *
49 Ryota Hayami (Wave Race BS) [Water] +34 *
-- Ryuta Ippongi (Ouendan 2) [Battering] +18


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Stickers 4*


*Spoiler*: _Stickers S-Z_ 





% refers to relative odds of getting that sticker, aka rarity
* means only certain characters can use it

66 Sable (Animal Crossing: WW) [Bite] +6 *
49 Sabure Prince (Kaeru no Tame ni Kane wa Naru) [Freezing] +31
16 Saharah (Animal Crossing: WW) [Water] +8 *
16 Salsa (Mother 3) [PK] +9 *
47 Salvatore (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Electric] +9 *
83 Sami (Advance Wars) [Specials: Indirect] +12
24 Samurai Goroh (F-Zero GX) [Arm] +18 *
26 Samurai Goroh (F-Zero) +21 *
59 Samus (Metroid Fusion) [Electric] +16 *
13 Samus (Metroid Prime 2 Echoes) [Explosive] +18
39 Samus (Metroid) [Specials: Indirect] +15 *
84 Sayaka Amemiya (Ouendan 2) [Weapon] +10
39 Seal Head (Custom Robo: BR) [Energy] +10
80 Seiuchi-kun (Densetsu no Stafy 3) [Water] +18 *
37 Shadow Beast (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Darkness] +28 *
16 Shadow Mario (Super Mario Sunshine) +70
31 Shadow The Hedgehog (Sonic Adventure 2: Battle) [Specials: Direct] +20 *
33 Shagohod (MGS3: Snake Eater)-150
30 Shahra (Sonic & the Secret Rings) [Leg] +7 *
26 Sheik (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Body], [Spin] +17 *
63 Shiba Inu (Nintendogs) +12
40 Shiida (Fire Emblem: Monsho no Nazo) [Specials: Direct] +7 *
53 Shine Sprite (Super Mario Sunshine) [Body], [Spin] +5
57 Shroob (Mario & Luigi: PiT) +7
47 Shy Guy (Yoshi's Story) [Leg] +4
41 Sidestepper (Mario Bros.) [Leg] +8
31 Silver The Hedgehog (Sonic The Hedgehog) +49 *
57 Skull Kid (Zelda: Majora's Mask) [Leg] +20
09 Skull Kid (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Darkness] +7 *
07 Skulltula (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Arm] +7
53 Slippy (Star Fox 64) [Weapon] +10
64 Slippy (Star Fox: Assault) [Specials: Indirect] +6
14 Snifit (Mario Party 3) [Arm], [Leg] +3
70 Snorlax (Pok?mon series) [Electric] +5
07 Snowman (1080? Avalanche) [Freezing] +26
46 Solid Snake (MGS: The Twin Snakes) [Arm], [Leg] +7 *
67 Solid Snake (MGS2: Sons of Liberty) [Explosive] +19
33 Sonic The Hedgehog (Sonic The Hedgehog) [Body], [Spin] +32 *
37 Sothe (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn) +105
23 Space Pirate (Super Metroid) [Darkness] +13 *
06 Sparrow (Magical Starsign) [Electric] +5
90 Special Token (Metroid Pinball) [Arm] +6 *
20 Spinner (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Body], [Spin] +4
46 Spiny (New Super Mario Bros.) [Slash] +9
41 Spiny Shell (Mario Kart: DD!!) +11
56 Spitz (WarioWare: MPG) [Tail] +12 *
26 Squeaker (Kirby: Squeak Squad) [Specials: Direct] +4
07 Squirtle (Pok?mon series) [Water] +41 *
44 Stafy (Densetsu no Stafy 2) [Head] +10
34 Stafy (Densetsu no Stafy) [Tail] +7 *
53 Stapy (Densetsu no Stafy 3) [Specials: Indirect] +4
53 Starman (EarthBound) [PK] +10 *
54 Starman (Kirby: Squeak Squad) +33 *
54 Starman (New Super Mario Bros.) [Aura] +6 *
57 Starship (Metroid Fusion) [Weapon] +9 *
60 Starship (Metroid Prime Hunters) +22
26 Staryu (Pok?mon series) [Specials: Direct] +3 *
13 Stork (Yoshi's Island DS) [Body], [Spin] +21
41 Stork Stop (Yoshi's Island DS) [PK] +12 *
20 Storm The Albatross (Sonic Riders) [Specials: Indirect] +12
93 Stuffwell (Mario & Luigi: PiT) +8
56 Suicune (Pok?mon series) [Grass] +17 *
77 Sukapon (Joy Mech Fight) +10
23 Super Baby (Yoshi's Island DS) +6
37 Super Mario Bros. [Arm], [Leg] +15 *
20 Super Sonic (Sonic The Hedgehog 2) [Electric] +27 *
09 Sylux (Metroid Prime Hunters) [Specials: Indirect] +12
29 Takamaru (Nazo no Murasamejou) [Weapon] +11
10 Tamagon (Devil World) [Flame] +11
10 Tameo (Trade & Battle: Card Hero) [Explosive] +16
11 Tap-Tap (Yoshi Touch & Go) [Body], [Spin] +24
69 Teddy (Mother) [Battering] +3
67 Telly (Chibi-Robo) [Head] +4
67 Tetra (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Flame] +25
46 The Black Knight (Fire Emblem: PoR)) +40
39 The Boss (MGS3: Snake Eater) +161
57 The Great Fairy (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Magic] +21 *
30 The President (Pikmin 2) +7
14 Tikal (Sonic Adventure Director's Cut) [Flame] +9 *
57 Tingle (Tingle's Rupeeland) [Arm] +12
64 Tingle (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Flame] +24 *
16 Tiny Kong (DK64) [Arm] +4 *
30 Tiny Wario (Virtual Boy Wario Land) +26 *
23 Tippi (Super Paper Mario) [Flame] +5
40 Toad & Toadette (Mario Party 7) [Head] +16 *
81 Toad & Toadette (Mario Party 6) +10 *
60 Toad (Mario Party 7) +9
71 Toadette (Mario Party 6) [Magic] +7 *
31 Toadsworth (Mario & Luigi: PiT) +5
51 Toadsworth (Super Mario Sunshine) [Specials: Indirect] +10
51 Togepi (Pok?mon series) [Body], [Spin] +11 *
21 Tom Nook (Animal Crossing: WW) [Energy] +5
14 Torchic (Pok?mon series) [Flame] +8 *
29 Tortimer (Animal Crossing: WW) [Throwing] +12
67 Tractor Trailer (Wild Trax) [Specials: Direct] +14
46 Training Academy Coach (X) [Head] +7
21 Treasure Chest (Kirby: Squeak Squad) +16
06 Triple Red Shells (Mario Kart: DD!!) +21
16 Turbo Birdo (Mario Kart: DD!!) [Weapon] +15
13 Twila (Mario Party 6)-46
34 Valoo (Zelda: Wind Waker) [Specials: Indirect] +19
61 Vector The Crocodile (Knuckles' Chaotix) [Specials: Direct] +10
66 Vermin (Game & Watch) [Weapon] +15 *
07 Vivian (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Energy] +5
10 Volvoice (Electroplankton) [Electric] +10
06 Waddle Dee (Kirby 64) [Head] +32
11 Waddle Dee Ball (Kirby Canvas Curse) [Arm] +5
37 Waluigi (Mario Superstar Baseball) [Specials: Indirect] +8 *
34 Waluigi (Super Mario Strikers) [Slash] +15 *
27 Wario & Bike (WarioWare: MMG) [Body], [Spin] +21 *
33 Wario (Super Mario 64 DS) +57 *
11 Wario (Super Mario Strikers) [Bite] +15 *
09 Wario (WarioWare: Smooth Moves) [Arm] +30 *
56 Wario Car (Mario Kart: DD!!) +47 *
13 Wario World Symbol (Wario World) [Specials: Direct] +15 *
44 Wario-Man (WarioWare: Touched!) [Arm], [Leg] +18 *
57 Warrior Ing (Metroid Prime 2 Echoes) [Bite] +10 *
53 Warrior Mech Gauss (Chosoju Mecha MG) [Weapon] +12
27 Water Fairy Elias (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) [Water] +30 *
13 Wave Race Blue Storm +168
31 Wave The Swallow (Sonic Riders) [Arm] +19 *
83 Weavel (Metroid Prime Hunters)
56 Weaville (Pok?mon series) [Slash] +5 *
86 Welsh Corgi (Nintendogs) +6
36 Wendell (Animal Crossing: WW) [Explosive] +14
30 Whispy Woods (Kirby Super Star) [Weapon] +4 *
16 White Cat (F-Zero GX) [Electric] +4
46 White Pikmin (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +10 *
34 Wiggler (Mario Power Tennis) +16
40 Wild Goose (F-Zero GX) [Head] +9
53 Wild Gunman [Specials: Indirect] +5 *
54 Wobbuffet (Pok?mon series) [Head] +12
20 Wolf (Excite Truck) [Weapon] +6
21 Wolf (Star Fox Command) [Energy] +27
41 Wolf (Star Fox: Assault) [Arm], [Leg] +15 *
33 Wolfen (Star Fox 64) [Tail] +16 *
27 Wolfen (Star Fox: Assault) [Tail] +30 *
70 Wrinkly Kong (DK: King of Swing) [Battering] +4 *
60 Xananab (DK Jungle Climber) +20
30 Yadokarita (Densetsu no Stafy) [Weapon] +8
43 Yakuman Player (Yakuman) [Electric] +28 *
53 Yellow Pellet (Pikmin 2) [Pikmin] +22 *
30 Yellow Pikmin (Pikmin) [Slash] +10
51 Yellow Virus (Nintendo Puzzle Collection) +4
44 Yoshi (Mario Party 2) +35 *
09 Yoshi (Paper Mario: TTYD) [Throwing] +5 *
14 Yoshi (Yoshi Touch & Go) [Arm], [Leg] +8 *
17 Yoshi Ship (Yoshi Topsy-Turvy) [Throwing] +32
21 Yoshi's Egg (Yoshi Touch & Go) [Body], [Spin] +12 *
77 Young Cricket (WarioWare: Smooth Moves) [Arm], [Leg] +3
07 Young Zelda (Zelda: Minish Cap) [Battering] +16 *
49 Young Zelda (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Electric] +20
16 Zant (Zelda: Twilight Princess) [Weapon] +7 *
41 Zebes Inhabitant (Metroid Fusion) [Arm] +5
27 Zelda (Zelda: Link to the Past) [Magic] +27 *
56 Zelda (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) [Flame] +18 *
47 Zero Suit Samus (Metroid: Zero Mission) [Leg] +9 *
17 Zinger (DK: King of Swing) [Slash] +5
63 Zora (Zelda: Ocarina of Time) +31
61 Zora Link (Zelda: Majora's Mask) +60


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Notices*

These are all the little notes that you get after doing something in the game, such as unlocking a character or beating a mode for the first time.

The hardest one is by far playing 50,000 matches. Nobody knows yet if there's a notice for 100,000 or above...


*Spoiler*: _Notices_ 




*All-Star*

 You cleared All-Star for the first time!
 You cleared All-Star on Intense difficulty!
 You cleared All-Star with all characters!
 You've added a new mode! Choose All-Star from the Solo menu.

*Assist Trophies*

 Barbara from Daigasso! Band Bros. and Master of Illusion is now an Assist Trophy!
 Custom Robo was added to your Assist Trophies!
 Gray Fox from Metal Gear Solid was added to your Assist Trophies!
 Isaac from Golden Sun was added to your Assist Trophies!
 Shadow The Hedgehog was added to your Assist Trophies!
 The tanks and infantry from Advance Wars were added to your Assist Trophies!
 You've gotten all of the Assist Trophies! Battle side by side with all of them.

*Characters*

 Captain Falcon, the invincible F-Zero pilot, has joined the brawl!
 Falco, Star Fox's brash pilot, has joined the brawl!
 Ganondorf, the resurrected king of evil, has joined the brawl!
 Jigglypuff, the Balloon Pokmon, has joined the brawl!
 Lucario, the Aura Pokmon, has joined the brawl!
 Luigi, the green wonder, has joined the brawl!
 Marth, the emblem prince, has joined the brawl!
 Mr. Game & Watch, the denizen of Superflat World, has joined the brawl!
 Ness, the PSI-powered youth, has joined the brawl!
 R.O.B., the robot with the scorching beam, has joined the brawl!
 Snake, the legendary soldier of fortune, has joined the brawl!
 Sonic The Hedgehog, the world's fastest hedgehog, has joined the brawl!
 Toon Link, the swordsman of the Great Sea, has joined the brawl!
 Wolf O'Donnell, the leader of Star Wolf, has joined the brawl!
 You can now use all fighters! Now the real battle begins!

*Chronicle*

 All Game & Watch titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Game Boy Advance titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Game Boy titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Nintendo 64 titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Nintendo DS titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Nintendo Entertainment System titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Nintendo GameCube titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Super Nintendo Entertainment System titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Virtual Boy titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 All Wii titles have been revealed in the Chronicle!
 The Chronicle has been filled! Look at the history of Nintendo!

*Classic*

 You cleared Classic for the first time!
 You cleared Classic on Intense difficulty!
 You cleared Classic on Intense difficulty with only one stock!
 You cleared Classic with all characters!

*Events*

 You cleared 10 Co-op Events!
 You cleared 20 solo Events!
 You cleared 21 Co-op Events!
 You cleared 41 solo Events!

*Masterpieces*

 The classic Donkey Kong appeared! Play a demo version in Masterpieces!
 The classic F-Zero appeared! Play a demo version in Masterpieces!
 The classic Super Mario Bros. 2 appeared! Play a demo version in Masterpieces!
 The classic Super Mario World appeared! Play a demo version in Masterpieces!
 The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time appeared! Play a demo in Masterpieces!
 You've got all of the Masterpieces! Learn character origins in the demo versions.

*Pokmon*

 You encountered Celebi for the first time! This is a rare thing indeed.
 You encountered Jirachi for the first time! Make a wish!
 You encountered Mew for the first time! Strange things do happen.

*Songs*

 You now have over 150 songs!
 You now have over 200 songs!
 You now have over 250 songs!
 You've gotten all of the songs! Now enjoy your collection of musical masterpieces!

*Stadium*

 You've added a new game mode! Choose Boss Battles from the Stadium menu under Solo.
 You cleared Boss Battles for the first time!
 You cleared Boss Battles on Intense difficulty!
 You cleared Boss Battles with all characters!
 You cleared level 1 of Target Smash with all characters!
 You cleared level 2 of Target Smash with all characters!
 You cleared level 3 of Target Smash with all characters!
 You cleared level 4 of Target Smash with all characters!
 You cleared level 5 of Target Smash with all characters!
 You survived 15-Minute Brawl for the first time!
 You won 100-Man Brawl for the first time!

*Stage Builder*

 You got Parts Set A for your Stage Builder! Make a new stage with these extra parts!
 You got Parts Set B for your Stage Builder! Make a new stage with these extra parts!
 You got Parts Set C for your Stage Builder! Make a new stage with these extra parts!
 You've gotten all the Stage Builder Parts! Now start making new stages!

*Stages*

 A new stage has appeared! It's the super-retro construction site, 75m!
 Behold, the Great Sea! The new stage Pirate Ship has appeared!
 Fight fierce battles in a flat world! The new stage Flat Zone 2 has appeared!
 It's an acoustic flood! The new stage Hanenbow has appeared!
 It's the famed shuttle loop! The new stage Green Hill Zone has appeared!
 The new stage Luigi's Mansion has appeared! Home sweet home!
 The new stage Mario Bros. has appeared! Mysterious pipes, turtles, and crabs!
 The new stage Spear Pillar has appeared, featuring both Dialga and Palkia!
 You can now use all Brawl stages! Play as much as you like on all 41 stages!
 You've unlocked the Melee stage called Big Blue!
 You've unlocked the Melee stage called Green Greens!
 You've unlocked the Melee stage called Jungle Japes!
 You've unlocked the Melee stage called Pokmon Stadium!

*Stickers*

 You now have 100 different stickers!
 You now have 200 different stickers!
 You now have 300 different stickers!
 You now have 400 different stickers!
 You now have 500 different stickers!
 You now have 600 different stickers!
 You've gotten all the stickers! Now start stickering!

*Subspace Emissary*

 You can now view all of the movies from The Subspace Emissary!
 You cleared all stages of The Subspace Emissary on Intense difficulty!
 You cleared The Subspace Emissary for the first time!
 You've collected all boss trophies from The Subspace Emissary!
 You've collected all Enemy trophies from The Subspace Emissary!

*Trophies*

 You now have 100 different trophies!
 You now have 200 different trophies!
 You now have 300 different trophies!
 You now have 400 different trophies!
 You now have 500 different trophies!
 You've gotten all of the trophies! Congratulations! And thank you!

*Other*

 The Random stage choice has been added! Choose Rules from the Group menu.
 You can now use additional rules options! Choose More Rules from the Rules menu.
 You've collected all of the online Friend Icons! Choose your favorite!
 You've played 100 matches!
 You've played 1,000 matches! You're quite dedicated!
 You've played 4,999 matches! A penny a match? What a deal!
 You've played 10,000 matches! This is no ordinary dedication!
 You've played 50,000 matches! That's a ridiculous number of matches!


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 27, 2008)

If you still want to reserve posts I'll delete this.

I don't want to spoil things for myself, but you must have spent an awful amount of time with this. You deserve many reps for the guide. I've already repped you however


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 27, 2008)

lol, naw everyone's free to post now. I won't need more than 10 posts...


----------



## K-deps (Mar 27, 2008)

You did a hell of a job with this.
Ill be sure to use this later when I try and complete everything.
 great job


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

The stickers part helped me a bunch 

Great effort on this NM.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Mar 28, 2008)

wow 
thanks so much, this really helps

ps-accept my friend add in brawl, if u haven't already
(this goes for everyone above me )


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow that looks like a lot of work... Great Job with this guide


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 28, 2008)

Getting SOnic Heroes CD is a bitch, no luck so far.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah man, that looked like a lot of work. Wish I came here to see everything instead of gamefaqs.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 1, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> *ALL CHARACTERS CAN BE UNLOCKED IN SUBSPACE EMISSARY*
> 
> They will join throughout the game, Sonic being at the very end. After that, three special doors will open throughout the game world for you to go unlock Wolf (Ruins), Jigglypuff (Swamp), and Toon Link (Forest).
> 
> *Sonic*: 300 Brawl Matches OR Beat Classic Mode with 10 characters OR (Unconfirmed) Play Vs. Mode for 10 hours OR (Unconfirmed) Get a total running distance in Vs. Mode matches of 30,000? feet



I think one of these is confirmed, leaning towards the 10 hours one, because last night me and my brother were having a first to 7 match. The score was 6-5 in my favour, then my brother won one game and made it 6-6. After he won, Sonic appeared as a challenger, and we got him. I definitely didn't get him in SSE, _or_ play 300 Brawl Matches, so either the 10 hours of gameplay or the 30, 000 feet is correct.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice work Nmaster.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 2, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I definitely didn't get him in SSE, _or_ play 300 Brawl Matches, so either the 10 hours of gameplay or the 30, 000 feet is correct.



Yeah, that's everyone's story. Problem is nobody's sure which one it was...


----------



## Spiral (Apr 2, 2008)

Hayato Gokudera said:


> I think one of these is confirmed, leaning towards the 10 hours one, because last night me and my brother were having a first to 7 match. The score was 6-5 in my favour, then my brother won one game and made it 6-6. After he won, Sonic appeared as a challenger, and we got him. I definitely didn't get him in SSE, _or_ play 300 Brawl Matches, so either the 10 hours of gameplay or the *30, 000 feet is correct.*



30,000 is a tails trophy.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, your right. That would make my theoretical value for Sonic's running distance something like 50,000...

My roommate did this. We got Tails trophy and then next match I mentioned the running distance thing to unlock Sonic and we ran back and forth for a minute and sure enough after that match got him. But I didn't think to check if coincidently that match put us over 10 hours...

Edit: Ok, so it was coincidently 10 hours. Bah, the running thing was a cooler idea...

Sakurai!!!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Apr 2, 2008)

You great bastard you to be honest I've unlocked most stuff except what ever you get for beating Boss rush on intense.


----------



## NinjaM (Apr 20, 2008)

Added the "Notices" section. 

As soon as I can get my SD card reader working again, I'll be posting my stages for Sticker/CD and KO farming...


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 19, 2008)

Bumping epic yet rather unupdated and unappreciated thread for no apparent reason whatsoever...


----------

